# Do I need boaters safety!!



## hunt fish trap (Nov 20, 2010)

OK so i bought a 12 foot aluminum boat and a evinrude 4hp motor I am 15 and wondering if i need to take boaters safety I am planing on taking the class but if i want to go out fishing can I without the course


----------



## ghhunter (Jan 16, 2011)

No you do not need it for the boat and motor you described. If you want to operate anything with more than 6hp you will need it unless someone 16 or older is on board.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Correct. Further information was posted in the CG forum.


----------

